
Bill Gates Says Vaccines Reduce Population 4 Times - mhkool
https://www.real.video/5818100770001
======
ChrisGranger
Vaccines mean healthier children, and healthier children leads to a reduction
in the number of births a family living in a high-childhood-mortality-rate
region will have so that some of their children survive.

He's talking about reducing _childhood mortality_ and _population growth_ ,
not reducing population outright.

If someone can't tell the difference between "reducing population" and
"reducing population growth" then I don't think they're qualified to opine on
Bill Gates' motives.

